# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [lettre de dmission] mauvais exemple

## Biosox

Haha!
je tape "lettre de dmission" sur google...
le 3me lien qui m'est propos (et donc qui est certainement lu par pas mal de monde qui tape la mme recherche) propose un exemple de lettre pour faire la demande d'un certificat de travail.

extrait:



> ... je suis toujours en attente de mon certificat de travail qui aurait du mettre dlivr le...


 :8O: 

a fait pas trs srieux, non?

source: http://www.modele-lettre-type.com/em...at-travail.php

Je me demande combien d'employeurs ont reu cette lettre ::aie::

----------


## lper

Ouai elle est pas mal en effet, de plus pourquoi uniquement la majuscule sur le R dans "accus de Rception", bon l je chipote...

----------

